# Film cannisters



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I have recieved my film cannister. So here come the next questions. Where do I put them? Please dont answer " in the tank with the frogs" I mean do they have to be towards the top? Bottom? Middle? Upright? Slanted? sideways? I got a 29 gal with 1.2 leucs and a 40 gal with 1.1 citronella tincs. How many should i put in ? Thank yoou guys So very mcuh


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

porkchop48 said:


> I have recieved my film cannister. So here come the next questions. Where do I put them? Please dont answer " in the tank with the frogs" I mean do they have to be towards the top? Bottom? Middle? Upright? Slanted? sideways? I got a 29 gal with 1.2 leucs and a 40 gal with 1.1 citronella tincs. How many should i put in ? Thank yoou guys So very mcuh


for those species mentioned I would put them horiz, no water, on the substrate floor and perhaps under a bit of leaf litter with the opening available for ingress of course.

S


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

might try coco hut over petri dish for those frogs. Film cans do work for many of the larger species, but are mostly favored by thumbs and pumilio. Have both...cover all your bases


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

> might try coco hut over petri dish for those frogs. Film cans do work for many of the larger species, but are mostly favored by thumbs and pumilio. Have both...cover all your bases


Yeah, I was just about to say the same thing. For leucs and tincs, once they start getting a bit larger, film canisters are probably going to be somewhat too small for them to use. Good luck!  

- Josh


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

well when I ordered the film canisters i also got petri dishes too. So each tank will have atleast two of each for them to pick whcih they like best. Wish me luck. :lol:


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

good luck.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I think it would be a tight squeeze for a single adult cit in a film canister... the tincs especially are more ground bower types so I wouldn't bother with the film canisters with them, just go for the coco hut.


----------

